# DT Puzzle



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Check out this site.The Dovetail puzzle
http://sawdustmaking.com/woodjoints/dovetails.htm#puzzle
This one has some nice dts
http://www.woodcentral.com/cgi-bin/readarticle.pl?dir=furniture&file=articles_442.shtml


----------

